# Brand New 2018 Tiguan - Coolant Leak after 4 days of Purchase



## Pistonlife (Oct 2, 2018)

Hey Everyone,

Bought a brand new 2018 VW Tiguan - Comfortline, 4 days later and less than 270 KM on the clock.
I heard a pop sound and scolding hot liquid coolant started to leak on the driver side.

Burning my feet and smoke came out all of vents.

Had to tow the vehicle to the dealership.

Dealership said that the issue was that coolant pipe was missing a part from factory. They said that they had fixed it but they couldn't fully pump out the coolant from the carpet and they are now saying that they are thinking of replacing the carpet.

The car no longer smells brand new but smells like coolant.

Has anyone run into similar situation or have any advice how to deal with the dealership or VW directly?
I am based in Toronto, Canada so we don't have lemon laws like people in US so I don't think I will be receiving a new replacement Tiguan.

I have sent an email to VW and called them directly as well, they told me that the issue has been escalated and that they will get back to me asap (it has been almost a week and I still haven't heard back from VW).

Additionally, my vehicle is still in the dealership under going service for almost two weeks now.

Any advice would be highly appreciated.


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

Pistonlife said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Bought a brand new 2018 VW Tiguan - Comfortline, 4 days later and less than 270 KM on the clock.
> I heard a pop sound and scolding hot liquid coolant started to leak on the driver side.
> ...


This is the type of stuff that really gives me pause with VW. You just dont hear about stuff like this happening with other brands, at least not that Im aware of. 

If I were you, Id raise hell. Scalding hot coolant splashed on your body and that is a huge safety hazard and put you in physical harm. And no car or word from VW for two weeks? Unacceptable. I, personally would demand a new vehicle and play up that "bodily harm" card as much as possible.


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

Agree with the above poster. This has lawsuit written all over it.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

rkfast said:


> You just dont hear about stuff like this happening with other brands, at least not that Im aware of.


Yes you do - if you hang out on the forums for those other cars. Every car manufacturer makes mistakes. Every car maker builds good cars and every car maker builds lemons. Some are better than others and VW is probably somewhere near the middle of the pack. The biggest problem with car forums (like this one) is that everybody posts about their problems. Therefore you hear about every issue whether they are common or rare. This leads to a forum that can make ANY car look bad. No car is as good as the people who love them would like you to believe and no car is as bad as the forums make them appear to be. Such is life.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Yes you do - if you hang out on the forums for those other cars. Every car manufacturer makes mistakes. Every car maker builds good cars and every car maker builds lemons. Some are better than others and VW is probably somewhere near the middle of the pack. The biggest problem with car forums (like this one) is that everybody posts about their problems. Therefore you hear about every issue whether they are common or rare. This leads to a forum that can make ANY car look bad. No car is as good as the people who love them would like you to believe and no car is as bad as the forums make them appear to be. Such is life.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Youre right, Don. I came over from Acura and here is their forum for the new RDX, which like the MQB Tiguan is an all new vehicle. Youll see a list of problems some seeming to be more serious, others trivial. 

https://acurazine.com/forums/3g-rdx-problems-fixes-458/


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Yes you do - if you hang out on the forums for those other cars. Every car manufacturer makes mistakes. Every car maker builds good cars and every car maker builds lemons. Some are better than others and VW is probably somewhere near the middle of the pack. The biggest problem with car forums (like this one) is that everybody posts about their problems. Therefore you hear about every issue whether they are common or rare. This leads to a forum that can make ANY car look bad. No car is as good as the people who love them would like you to believe and no car is as bad as the forums make them appear to be. Such is life.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


:thumbup:


----------

